# picture posting privileges?



## gps4 (Jan 10, 2011)

does it kick in on post no. 5 or post no. 6?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

you have 6 posts now so you should be able to post pictures, sometimes it takes a couple of hrs before the limit is released so be patient.


----------



## gps4 (Jan 10, 2011)

is it retroactive? i tried to post pics in my 5th post. i certainly do want to violate ettiquette by reposting my 5th post as a duplicate thread.


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

It's not retroactive, you'll have to edit post 5 and add your pics. Try adding a pic in the Testing forum to verify it's working for you.

http://www.hometheatershack.com/forums/testing/


----------

